# Barbosa Article



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

A brother's tough love left mark on Barbosa 

I am really impressed by the kind of things Barbosa did with his brother, I never heard anything like that.

Another interesting point in the article is the friendship between Marbury and Leandro, this is a very good for a rookie that can't speak english. :yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He seems like a really good kid.. plus he's got game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I like Barbosa a lot. I'm surprised by Marbury's generosity towards him too, that is really great, talk about building a great team friendship. 
How come Barbosa didn't play last night, he's been so awesome in pre-season yet Knight got the backup minutes.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Can someone tell me why he didn't get any minutes in the past 2 games? Injury? Coach decision?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it's because of coach's decision. They have been playing Knight as the backup to MArbs


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Barbosa will get more time sooner orr later


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

With Knight gone, Barbosa's time is NOW, and I for one can't wait to see him in action!


----------

